# What does all this mean im so confused??



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

OK so ive been looking at various breeders online and always seem to come across these weird titles for the dogs like UAG2 UCD UWPCH UWPO CH 'PR' Matrix Morpheus, and Sire U-CD Ch "PR" Lar-San Red Rocketeer Of Wells-OFA. I know its something to with the pedigree but im looking for more detail info than that please inform me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Triniboy18 said:


> OK so ive been looking at various breeders online and always seem to come across these weird titles for the dogs like UAG2 UCD UWPCH UWPO CH 'PR' Matrix Morpheus, and Sire U-CD Ch "PR" Lar-San Red Rocketeer Of Wells-OFA. I know its something to with the pedigree but im looking for more detail info than that please inform me


UAG2 is a UKC agility title
UCD is the novice level obedience title
UWPCH is a weight pull champion
UWPO I believe is a ukc weight pull outstanding title meaning several qualifying pulls

CH is a breed Champion in the breed ring
PR mean the dog has several generations that have been registered in UKC not a title at all, IMO it's useless in the dogs name.

The larsan dog has many of the same titles and all OFA mean is a health test that passed. It could be heart, hips, elbows or several other types of health test. Normally the breeder will say what was OFA certified.

Morpheus has many titles but truth be told the titles he has are very easy to obtain on a dog. The UKC has easy entry level titles that while they require work to achieve them, next level of titles earned is what I would pay attention too. They are much harder to earn and will say whether the dog is truly versed in many different types of training.
The UKC weight pull is the easiest venue to get a title from since the dog only need to pull a small percentage of weight to get enough points to title out. The other weight pull venues require you to pull more weight to get your title. I do not feel a dog that can only pull 10% or 15% of their body weight deserves a CH weight pull title. I this not at Morpheus but UKC weight pull in general. A dog that has a CH from the ADBA, IWPA, or APA is more respectable.

Before the matrix fans burn me at the stake for this comment it is not meant toward Scott or the Matrix dogs just the UKC title system in general. I only use Morpheus as an example since it is listed in the OP. Like AKC the UKC makes earning these entry level titles very easy to make it appear the dog is more valuable. I have respect for those that get not just novice level titles but go after the more advanced titles in Obedience, weight pull in other venues, do agility in NADAC or USDAA, or get Schutzhund titles. I do compete in UKC because I enjoy competing but other venues hold more value than a UKC title IMHO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep all of the above lol.. Thanx Performance saved me alot of typing lol..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OFA=Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

It means their hips and elbows have been done. Its more a medical type title.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Greatly appreciated performance kennels i really needed that info lol


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

PR means there are at least four generations of ancestors on record with the ukc for instance when i got chaka she only had three generations with the ukc that does not mean the books were new for her it simply means they were not the original registry with her ancestors records (her ancestors are akc, her mom is akc/ukc) so this is basically saying okay x dog was the first dog registered with ukc so they have info on that dogs color, productions, titles etc where as the other dogs will say unknown you can't track any info on them with the ukc if it says unknown means you'd have to seek info from adba or akc or what ever registry they started out with.

CH means the dog has won a conformation title at the first level the next level would be GRCH (grand champion) there are also the national and internationl champion titles as well. If you buy a ukc dog the papers will come with a legend on them to tell you what all the abbreviations mean.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

not sure if you know this or not, but I ran across this delima. I bought Neela ADBA registered and then i went and did a single registry with the UKC for her and I wasn't able to get the UKC papers completely filled out because not all of the dogs in Neelas first pedigree were registered with the UKC.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> not sure if you know this or not, but I ran across this delima. I bought Neela ADBA registered and then i went and did a single registry with the UKC for her and I wasn't able to get the UKC papers completely filled out because not all of the dogs in Neelas first pedigree were registered with the UKC.


that is where pr comes in handy if the dog is not PR then the pedigree will be incomplete.....Some think it is meaningless but it really isn't if you are like me and like to be able to track info and know where and how to.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats odd my pedigrees are complete for 7 generations even tho after 3gen Stacks sire was ADBA but the ped thru UKC is complete just says the dogs are not UKC reg and doesn't have a # but has the names listed. 

So Neela does it say unkown or what on your papers? Just curious lol.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

yes the names would be listed lol but it says unknown there is no data on the dogs such as number of produced champions, number of pups sired etc etc. The names are there just the data on that dog is missing....

Ok since some how folks got confused I went and pulled out chaka's papers, she has a dog behind her named Clark's blue man of steel under his name it says "exactly" NOT UKC REG. There is no registration number, color, degrees, or number of pups or anything....


----------

